# 44 Drivers Were Cited



## KmH (Nov 14, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_X-aDRxzbo


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## railiner (Nov 14, 2017)

Should be vigorously enforced everywhere....


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 15, 2017)

The people who sit like that bother me, but what I really hate are the jerks that honk me to bits when I wait for safe clearance before crossing tracks- the one near my house has a LRV every seven minutes in rush hour for Gods sakes! Its not like its a one train a day line or something.


----------



## railiner (Nov 15, 2017)

They really 'honk' at me, as I stop, look, and listen, at every railroad crossing, whether protected by automatic devices, or not....

My professional driving occupation has me conditioned to do that, so I do it even in my own car....


----------



## KmH (Nov 16, 2017)

I drove for a living too - OTR. Driving my car I don't stop, but I do slow way down and look both ways before I cross railroad tracks.


----------

